# How to wean?



## tripp (Jun 10, 2011)

I know to start weaning at about 6 weeks but how do you do it?


Thanks 
Tripp


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 10, 2011)

What breeds do you raise? For smaller and meat breeds you ween at 6, for larger breeds, wean at 8.

When weaning, just remove the mother from the cage. Put the smaller one in the cage with the mother for one extra day to dry her up and to give the kit a boost.


----------



## hoodat (Jun 10, 2011)

I just make a perch that mom can jump up on and the young cannot reach. Given a chance to get away from them when she wants to she will take care of it herself.


----------



## BarredBuff (Jun 11, 2011)

At 7 or 8 weeks I just take the babies from her and put them in another cage. No body is ever in distress and its simple


----------

